#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Hoe komen we als Moslims en niet moslims dichter bij elkaar?

## Remco

Hoe komen we als Moslims en niet moslims dichter bij elkaar?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Hoe komen we als Moslims en niet moslims dichter bij elkaar?*


 Beste Remco het ligt toch niet aan ons;wij mogen met anders gelovigen om gaan, Jesus heeft het nooit verboden, wij moeten alleen ze van zijn boodschap vertellen, nemen ze dat aan , is dat OK nemen ze het niet, dan blijven wij gewoon vrienden. Als wij niet met moslims kunnen om gaan ligt dat niet aan ons, maar aan de islam, die moslims verbiedt, met ons of andere ongelovigen vriendschap te sluiten.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste Remco het ligt toch niet aan ons;wij mogen met anders gelovigen om gaan, Jesus heeft het nooit verboden, wij moeten alleen ze van zijn boodschap vertellen, nemen ze dat aan , is dat OK nemen ze het niet, dan blijven wij gewoon vrienden. Als wij niet met moslims kunnen om gaan ligt dat niet aan ons, maar aan de islam, die moslims verbiedt, met ons of andere ongelovigen vriendschap te sluiten.*


Dit soort taal werkt juist polarisatie in de hand. En schijnbaar het je erg weinig met moslims gesproken anders zou je dit niet roepen over de islam.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste Remco het ligt toch niet aan ons;wij mogen met anders gelovigen om gaan, Jesus heeft het nooit verboden, wij moeten alleen ze van zijn boodschap vertellen, nemen ze dat aan , is dat OK nemen ze het niet, dan blijven wij gewoon vrienden. Als wij niet met moslims kunnen om gaan ligt dat niet aan ons, maar aan de islam, die moslims verbiedt, met ons of andere ongelovigen vriendschap te sluiten.*



Nou, ik vind ,dat waar meerdere culturen en geloven in 1 land wonen, dat iedereen een beetje water bij de wijn moet doen, om elkaar ergens in de midden te onmoeten. Ik ga deze discussie aan, om te weten te komen hoe moslims er zelf tegen over staan, en wat de nederlanders daar van vinden. Misschien juist om te kijken waar onze raakvlakken liggen i.p.v. de verschillen.

Groetjes Remco

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Dit soort taal werkt juist polarisatie in de hand. En schijnbaar het je erg weinig met moslims gesproken anders zou je dit niet roepen over de islam.*


 Vergissing ik heb tussen ze geleefd. Dat polarisatie hebben julie moslims van af de begin al,uit julie zandbakken mee gebracht.
Uit Dar Al Islam naar hier Dar Al Harb meegebracht. Ieder jongetje weet dat , bij ons 
in de EU de vijanden van Allah leven.Dus de polarisatie worden de kleine jongetjes al met de moeder melk in gegoten.  :cola:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Nou, ik vind ,dat waar meerdere culturen en geloven in 1 land wonen, dat iedereen een beetje water bij de wijn moet doen, om elkaar ergens in de midden te onmoeten. Ik ga deze discussie aan, om te weten te komen hoe moslims er zelf tegen over staan, en wat de nederlanders daar van vinden. Misschien juist om te kijken waar onze raakvlakken liggen i.p.v. de verschillen.
> 
> Groetjes Remco*


 Hebben wij naar deze kulturen gevraagd?Ik heb je al gezegd, dat ligt niet aan onze religie maar aan de islam.Als ze water bij de wijn willen doen , dan moeten ze dat in Arabie doen liefs in Mekka en Medina, maar niet hier bij ons;dan heeft dat absoluut geen nut.Wij hebben geen raakvlakte met ze, ze mogen ons beliegen dat noemen ze Takkeyah , dat is voor ze een sacrament. dit betekent voor ons een zeer grote probleem, want wij weten niet dat wat ze zeggen
menens is of niet.  :zwaai:   :slapen:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Hebben wij naar deze kulturen gevraagd?Ik heb je al gezegd, dat ligt niet aan onze religie maar aan de islam.Als ze water bij de wijn willen doen , dan moeten ze dat in Arabie doen liefs in Mekka en Medina, maar niet hier bij ons;dan heeft dat absoluut geen nut.Wij hebben geen raakvlakte met ze, ze mogen ons beliegen dat noemen ze Takkeyah , dat is voor ze een sacrament. dit formd een zeer grote probleem, want wij weten niet dat wat ze zeggen
> menens is of niet.  *


Jij hebt het over "onze religie, maar ik geloof niet dus dat valt af. Vertel. Wat hebben we naast het geloof wel gemeen?

Groetjes Remco

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Jij hebt het over "onze religie, maar ik geloof niet dus dat valt af. Vertel. Wat hebben we naast het geloof wel gemeen?
> 
> Groetjes Remco*


 Met onze religie bedoel ik, de religie van de christenen.Ik weet niet waar in je geloof;Maar als je geen moslim bent, dan ben je een ongelovige, dus de vijand van Allah. dat is dan jouw probleem die je zelf oplossen moet.Dat gaat mij uiteindelijk, eigenlijk niets aan.  :bril:   :bril:

----------


## Remco

Lees eens door wat ik geschreven heb. Neem het tot je
en geef nog eens antwoord.

Laters

----------


## ieniemienie

Luckybee, ik leef ook tussen "ze". Zit in een oude volksbuurt en er wonen hier veel Turkse en Marokkaanse mensen.Moet er even bijzeggen dat een aantal van hen geen moslim zijn. Zo is ook niet elke van origine Nederlander een christen, toch?
Blijkbaar ben jij toch een beetje angstig voor moslims. Waarom gaat het bij mij en mijn buren prima en bij jou niet? Dat is een interessante vraag om over na te denken?  :zozo:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *O, heb genoeg tegenstrijdigheden bij je gehoord. Soms weet je zelf niet eens wat je schrijft. En als mensen er om vragen draai je er omheen. En kom je weer met plaksels en gelul uit de geschiedenis en andere boekjes. Als jij zegt dat je Moslims onverenigbaar vindt met democratie, dan is er voor jou toch maar 1 oplossing? En als ik dan vraag is het zo ja of nee, krijg ik weer gewouwel. Als je dan zo'n bikkel bent, laat dat dan zien. Weet iedereen waar hij aan toe is, en jij ook.*


 Ik ben een christen; wij maken geen mensen af; dat is bij ons zonde; in tegenstelling met jouw grote vrienden, waar Kafirs afmaken gods gebod is.  :haha:   :haha:   :hihi:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ik ben een christen; wij maken geen mensen af; dat is bij ons zonde; in tegenstelling met jouw grote vrienden, waar Kafirs afmaken gods gebod is.   *


Ik zal je uit de droom helpen. Christenen maken ook mensen af. Jij komt nu zelf met het woord afmaken. Waar het hart vol van is....

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik zal je uit de droom helpen. Christenen maken ook mensen af. Jij komt nu zelf met het woord afmaken. Waar het hart vol van is....*


En toch hebben wij hier nog niets gehoord dat een christen een moslim af heeft gemaakt; maar om gekeerd wel.  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *En toch hebben wij hier nog niets gehoord dat een christen een moslim af heeft gemaakt; maar om gekeerd wel.   *



Dat zal ongetwijfeld wel voorkomen. Kijk naar Irak. Kijk hoeveel van je christenvrienden daar dagelijks een Moslim omleggen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *En toch hebben wij hier nog niets gehoord dat een christen een moslim af heeft gemaakt; maar om gekeerd wel.   *





Pst hee Lucky, wel eens gehoord van Mladic en Karadzic met hun maatjes? Nou ja maatjes? Jan rap en z'n malle moer dus.


Zalig zijn de arme van geest heer
maar houd ze ver van hier.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Pst hee Lucky, wel eens gehoord van Mladic en Karadzic met hun maatjes? Nou ja maatjes? Jan rap en z'n malle moer dus.
> 
> 
> Zalig zijn de arme van geest heer
> maar houd ze ver van hier.*


 Heb je wel een van de ansar al Islam gehoord? ze hebben een hele hoop Mladic's en Karadzic's om zeep gebracht. Wie wind zaait gaat storm ernten zeggen ze vroeger.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Heb je wel een van de ansar al Islam gehoord? ze hebben een hele hoop Mladic en Karadzic om zeep gebracht. Wie wind zaait gaat storm ernten zeggen ze vroeger.*


Wat zaai jij dan?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Heb je wel een van de ansar al Islam gehoord? ze hebben een hele hoop Mladic en Karadzic om zeep gebracht. Wie wind zaait gaat storm ernten zeggen ze vroeger.*



Goh, volgens mij kun jij altijd nog bij het KNMI gaan werken volgens mij.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Wat zaai jij dan?*


Mischien een beetje herrinneringen,over Iraq.
Ken je nog de man die Saddam heette?Toen de Shiieten na de eerste golf oorlog, in opstand kwamen, wat er met ze gebeurde?Ze vinden nu nog steeds nieuwe massen graven,En met de Kurden in het noorden?Hallabja ect , dat is volgens jouw alleen Amerikaanse propaganda? Het is een plicht van de Christenen om mensen die in de verdrangnis komen te staan, helpen. de Amerikanen hadden de middelen hier toe;Preciesie bommen, zo dat veel minder Civilisten slachtoffers worden, en Bush nam de gelegendheid.De Europeanen die nee hadden gezegd zitten allemaal tot in hun nek in de drek,dat noem ik hypocriet. voor aan de fransen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Mischien een beetje herrinneringen,over Iraq.
> Ken je nog de man die Saddam heette?Toen de Shiieten na de eerste golf oorlog, in opstand kwamen, wat er met ze gebeurde?Ze vinden nu nog steeds nieuwe massen graven,En met de Kurden in het noorden?Hallabja ect , dat is volgens jouw alleen Amerikaanse propaganda? Het is een plicht van de Christenen om mensen die in de verdrangnis komen te staan, helpen. de Amerikanen hadden de middelen hier toe;Preciesie bommen, zo dat veel minder Civilisten slachtoffers worden, en Bush nam de gelegendheid.De Europeanen die nee hadden gezegd zitten allemaal tot in hun nek in de drek,dat noem ik hypocriet. voor aan de fransen.*


Het enige wat wij bewezen hebben is dat er bij elk geloof hypocrieten zitten. Ook mijn dank daar voor. Voor mij nog meer reden om niet te geloven.

----------


## Remco

En Tuurlijk was Sadam een foute man. Alleen was dus de legitimatie niet daar. Als je liegt tegen de hele wereld, maar ook tegen je bondgenoten van de VN, ben je zelf niets beter. Je had van de week eens op discovery naar de Amerikaanse propagandamaschine moeten kijken, en wat daar allemaal gecensureerd wordt. Lijkt het voormalig oostblok wel. 

Maar ga daar wonen, ze zoeken nog mensen voor het leger.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *En Tuurlijk was Sadam een foute man. Alleen was dus de legitimatie niet daar. Als je liegt tegen de hele wereld, maar ook tegen je bondgenoten van de VN, ben je zelf niets beter. Je had van de week eens op discovery naar de Amerikaanse propagandamaschine moeten kijken, en wat daar allemaal gecensureerd wordt. Lijkt het voormalig oostblok wel. 
> 
> Maar ga daar wonen, ze zoeken nog mensen voor het leger.*


 Als een foute man niet tijdig wordt gestopt krijgen wij net als bij Hitler een grote oorlog met veel meer slachtoffers, en ellende, en al die zoort dingen.
In tegen stelling, met de Europeanen, hebben de Amerikanen nog een levendige herrinneringen hier aan.Denk aan de vele olie die het Sadam mogelijk maakt een lange oorlog te kunnen voeren.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Als een foute man niet tijdig wordt gestopt krijgen wij net als bij Hitler een grote oorlog met veel meer slachtoffers, en ellende, en al die zoort dingen.
> In tegen stelling, met de Europeanen, hebben de Amerikanen nog een levendige herrinneringen hier aan.Denk aan de vele olie die het Sadam mogelijk maakt een lange oorlog te kunnen voeren.   *


Zoals ik reeds gezegd heb. Als je zelf onbetrouwbaar bent in je afspraken en uitspraken, kan je daar een ander niet op veroordelen.

tot vanavond

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Mischien een beetje herrinneringen,over Iraq.
> Ken je nog de man die Saddam heette?Toen de Shiieten na de eerste golf oorlog, in opstand kwamen, wat er met ze gebeurde?Ze vinden nu nog steeds nieuwe massen graven,En met de Kurden in het noorden?Hallabja ect , dat is volgens jouw alleen Amerikaanse propaganda? Het is een plicht van de Christenen om mensen die in de verdrangnis komen te staan, helpen. de Amerikanen hadden de middelen hier toe;Preciesie bommen, zo dat veel minder Civilisten slachtoffers worden, en Bush nam de gelegendheid.De Europeanen die nee hadden gezegd zitten allemaal tot in hun nek in de drek,dat noem ik hypocriet. voor aan de fransen.*



Ja die vrolijke Fransen zijn zo hypokriet als het maar zijn kan, maar dat waren ze altijd al.

Maar denk je nou echt dat die Biblebelt-bende naar Irak is gegaan om die arme sodemieters daar te helpen dan.

In Afrika moorden ze elkaar nog harder uit, maar geen Bible-strijder daar te zien, in geen velden of wegen. Ra ra?

Reden? Olie misschien?

Wekenlang elke nacht massa's bommentapijten op Bagdad, en geen massa's burgerslachtoffers denk je? Hoezo preciesie bommen?

Wel eens schattingen over het aantal burgerslachtoffers gehoord? ik wel.

Hoe zo wij in de drek? Zij in de drek!

Abu Chraib, fosforbommen, met uranium verijkte bommen, wel met een rot vaart op de olibronnen af- maar de rug keren naar de ziekenhuizen dat op het zelfde moment geplunderd worden en de drikwaterinstalaties die onklaar worden gemaakt, of zogenaamd per ongeluk een hotel bombarderen waar niet embedded journalisten in verblijven.

Naarmate de tijd vorderdt zal het ene na het andere schandaal boven komen drijven.

Als laatste, eindelijk beginnen die stomme Amerikanen door te krijgen hoe zij net als de rest van de wereld zijn voorgelogen door die brave biddende christelijke Bible-beltgangers. 

Heeft ondertussen al wel zo'n kleine 100.000 doden gekost volgens voorzichtige schattingen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ja die vrolijke Fransen zijn zo hypokriet als het maar zijn kan, maar dat waren ze altijd al.
> 
> Maar denk je nou echt dat die Biblebelt-bende naar Irak is gegaan om die arme sodemieters daar te helpen dan.
> 
> In Afrika moorden ze elkaar nog harder uit, maar geen Bible-strijder daar te zien, in geen velden of wegen. Ra ra?
> 
> Reden? Olie misschien?
> 
> ...


 


> In Afrika moorden ze elkaar nog harder uit, maar geen Bible-strijder daar te zien, in geen velden of wegen. Ra ra?
> 
> Reden? Olie misschien?


Om dan gelijk door ons als oorlog zuchtige Amerkanen te worden beschuldigd? Olie hebben ze in Sudan ook. de Chinesen zijn al mee bezich het te winnen.


> Wekenlang elke nacht massa's bommentapijten op Bagdad, en geen massa's burgerslachtoffers denk je? Hoezo preciesie bommen?


 Weet je eigenlijk wel waar over je praat? bommen tapijt, als de Amerikanen dat gedaan zou heben dan blijft van Baghdad geen steen op de andere staan.


> Abu Chraib, fosforbommen, met uranium verijkte bommen, wel met een rot vaart op de olibronnen af- maar de rug keren naar de ziekenhuizen dat op het zelfde moment geplunderd worden en de drikwaterinstalaties die onklaar worden gemaakt, of zogenaamd per ongeluk een hotel bombarderen waar niet embedded journalisten in verblijven.


 Zo als je ziet hebben de Amerikanen, niet eens voor zien dat ze daar lang zal blijven; hebben echter niet met de geweldige cultuur van de moslims gerekend die dankbaarheid niet kent, alleen die van Allah


> Als laatste, eindelijk beginnen die stomme Amerikanen door te krijgen hoe zij net als de rest van de wereld zijn voorgelogen door die brave biddende christelijke Bible-beltgangers.


Deze braaf biddende christelijke, heeft wel er voor gezorgd dat de oorlog in Iraq gebeurd en niet hier bij ons nog niet.Maar voor al als de Amerikanen gedwongen wordt terug te trekken( Vietnam) Dan gaat het hier bij ons eerst juist knalen. al die Jihadi''s , komen vrij .

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Om dan gelijk door ons als oorlog zuchtige Amerkanen te worden beschuldigd? Olie hebben ze in Sudan ook. de Chinesen zijn al mee bezich het te winnen. Weet je eigenlijk wel waar over je praat? bommen tapijt, als de Amerikanen dat gedaan zou heben dan blijft van Baghdad geen steen op de andere staan. Zo als je ziet hebben de Amerikanen, niet eens voor zien dat ze daar lang zal blijven; hebben echter niet met de geweldige cultuur van de moslims gerekend die dankbaarheid niet kent, alleen die van AllahDeze braaf biddende christelijke, heeft wel er voor gezorgd dat de oorlog in Iraq gebeurd en niet hier bij ons nog niet.Maar voor al als de Amerikanen gedwongen wordt terug te trekken( Vietnam) Dan gaat het hier bij ons eerst juist knalen. al die Jihadi''s , komen vrij .*


Die Chinezen zullen die olie nog hard nodig hebben, maar ik denk dat ze daarvoor liever in Irak zouden zitten, als dat kon, valt daar ietsie pietsie meer van te halen daar lijkt me.

Heb jij dan al een totaalbeeld van Bagdad dan, das knap!

Nee inderdaad, dat hadden ze denk ik niet gedacht. Maar dat krijg je ervan als je te stom bent om te begrijpen hoe gehaat je daar bent.

Of te stom bent om te begrijpen waar het woord Shiieten vandaan komt, een moslimgroepering die geen enkele seculire staatsvorm aksepteert waarbij hun Ayatollah's niet feitelijk de macht vertegenwoordigen, en die nog alteid zestig procent van de bevolking uitmaakt.

Of te stom om te begrijpen dat zij en die andere groepering ook nog wat hebben af te rekenen met de andere moslimgroepering die hun alteid met de hulp van die Bible-belters heeft onderdrukt en uitgemoord.

Als je nu nog denkt dat die slager van Bagdat voor de westerse wereld ook maar enig gevaar heeft opgeleverd de laatste tien jaar, dan ben je toch van alles los lijkt me. 

Maar dank zij die opper Bible-belter worden de rechten van de helft van de bevolking daar- de vrouwen dus- met minstens tien jaar terug gedraaid.

Nog een vraagje, hoeveel Vietnammese jihaddies kwamen na dat Amerikaans debakel ons hier het leven zuur maken?

Lang leve de opper Bible-belter.

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Terug naar af, kan alleen als er progressie is geboekt. Deze meneer heeft nog geen greintje respect getoond voor wie dan ook. Maar het staat je vrij. Ik sta bijvoorbeeld nog steeds open voor een echte discussie, met feiten van vandaag en niet van vroeger. Dat heeft zoals je ziet alleen tot gevolg dat er een discussie onstaat over details uit het verleden. En als het aankomt op discussies over de inhoud van de Heilige boeken, komen we er voorlopig ook niet uit. Daarom vind ik het belangrijker om te weten wat er is gebeurd dat tot gevolg heeft dat mensen tot een bepaalde mening komen. Niet, of iemand iets negatiefs kan halen uit een bijbel of Koran of geschiedenisboek. We leven nu, en moeten nu een probleem van vandaag oplossen met z'n allen. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je me begrijpt.
> 
> Met alle respect,
> Remco*


Om op je laatste zin terug te komen , lees mijn antwoord maar op pag 32 !
Een topic levert nu eenmaal afwijkende discussies op !
Dat maakt het ook weer aantrekkelijk !
Weet je mij een topic op te noemen ,waar ze van het begin tot het einde geen afwijkende antwoorden gebruikt hebben.

V.G.G.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door gh.wille_ 
> *Om op je laatste zin terug te komen , lees mijn antwoord maar op pag 32 !
> Een topic levert nu eenmaal afwijkende discussies op !
> Dat maakt het ook weer aantrekkelijk !
> Weet je mij een topic op te noemen ,waar ze van het begin tot het einde geen afwijkende antwoorden gebruikt hebben.
> 
> V.G.G.*



Het gaat hier niet om afwijkenden antwoorden, maar om ontwijkende antwoorden.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door gh.wille_ 
> *Om op je laatste zin terug te komen , lees mijn antwoord maar op pag 32 !
> Een topic levert nu eenmaal afwijkende discussies op !
> Dat maakt het ook weer aantrekkelijk !
> Weet je mij een topic op te noemen ,waar ze van het begin tot het einde geen afwijkende antwoorden gebruikt hebben.
> 
> V.G.G.*


Niet veel, geef ik je gelijk in. En een discussie over geloof en wat ik er zelf van vindt is mij ook niet vreemd. Maar ik had eigenlijk, en dat is voor een deel wel gelukt, een dialoog tussen Moslims en nietmoslims op gang willen brengen. Ik weet dat er heel veel moslims onrecht wordt aangedaan. En gewoon met elkaar spreken over ergernissen levert vaak herkenning op, en dan blijkt dat je niet altijd zoveel verschilt. Ik kan me alleen wel eens ergeren, en dan kan je soms wel eens te scherp zijn.

Groet Remco

----------


## Remco

Maar ik neem aan dat u de andere 32 pagina's ook gelezen heeft?

----------


## Ilsendra

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Niet veel, geef ik je gelijk in. En een discussie over geloof en wat ik er zelf van vindt is mij ook niet vreemd. Maar ik had eigenlijk, en dat is voor een deel wel gelukt, een dialoog tussen Moslims en nietmoslims op gang willen brengen. Ik weet dat er heel veel moslims onrecht wordt aangedaan. En gewoon met elkaar spreken over ergernissen levert vaak herkenning op, en dan blijkt dat je niet altijd zoveel verschilt. Ik kan me alleen wel eens ergeren, en dan kan je soms wel eens te scherp zijn.
> 
> Groet Remco*


Ben even niet geweest, maar ik heb geloof ik niet veel gemist...  :Wink:  Behalve natuurlijk wat opmerkingen over uithuwelijkingen en moordaanslagen binnen de Islam.

Remco, die dialoog is er inderdaad... Jammer alleen, dat we weinig oplossingen hebben gevonden voor de omgang tussen moslims en niet-moslims in het dagelijks leven.
Op natuurlijk het uitje naar de KFC na...

Ik kan me je ergering goed voorstellen (of lievergezegd: ik voel het ook nogal eens). Maak je niet druk om sommige scherpe opmerkingen. Dat kan iedereen eens gebeuren. Het gaat erom dat je in ieder geval openstaat voor onze multiculti samenleving en je best wilt doen om onze samenleving gezond te houden (of te maken).

Bedankt!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Die Chinezen zullen die olie nog hard nodig hebben, maar ik denk dat ze daarvoor liever in Irak zouden zitten, als dat kon, valt daar ietsie pietsie meer van te halen daar lijkt me.
> 
> Heb jij dan al een totaalbeeld van Bagdad dan, das knap!
> 
> Nee inderdaad, dat hadden ze denk ik niet gedacht. Maar dat krijg je ervan als je te stom bent om te begrijpen hoe gehaat je daar bent.
> 
> Of te stom bent om te begrijpen waar het woord Shiieten vandaan komt, een moslimgroepering die geen enkele seculire staatsvorm aksepteert waarbij hun Ayatollah's niet feitelijk de macht vertegenwoordigen, en die nog alteid zestig procent van de bevolking uitmaakt.
> 
> ...


 


> Die Chinezen zullen die olie nog hard nodig hebben, maar ik denk dat ze daarvoor liever in Irak zouden zitten, als dat kon, valt daar ietsie pietsie meer van te halen daar lijkt me.


Ook in Iraq zitten de Chinesen alllang.Dus geen zorg , ook bij ons gaat het heel erg duur worden auto te rijden, als wij niet wat anders gaan uitvinden.


> Heb jij dan al een totaal beeld van Bagdad dan, das knap!


Ik kan me voorstellen dat steden zo als Falluja (Waar,de teroristen het zeggen hebben , het daar tamelijk kapot is ; dus ook in Baghdad :knipoog: Maar dat is niet de meerderheid van de Iraqesen, zo te zien . Ik had gedacht dat ze allemaal de Amerikanen zullen aflenen.Ze zijn Kafirs.En moslim door Kafirs befrijdt? ondenkbaar.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:  


> Nee inderdaad, dat hadden ze denk ik niet gedacht. Maar dat krijg je ervan als je te stom bent om te begrijpen hoe gehaat je daar bent.


 Oh ja eerst zijn de Amerikanen de sterkste Westelijke Kafir macht in deze wereld;Erg lastig als je een Kalifaat , als doel hebben wil.ten tweede :"Ook wij zijn Kafirs,maar dat is weer te moeilijk om, te begrijpen, voor sommigen onder ons.  :zwaai:  


> Of te stom bent om te begrijpen waar het woord Shiieten vandaan komt, een moslimgroepering die geen enkele seculire staatsvorm aksepteert waarbij hun Ayatollah's niet feitelijk de macht vertegenwoordigen, en die nog alteid zestig procent van de bevolking uitmaakt.


Of ik het woord Shiiet begrijp of niet is voor mij echt worst.Ik geloof dat de Amerikanen wel degelijk weten dat de Shiieten geen seculiere staatsvorm accepteren ; maar dat gedt ook voor Sunieten; Dat is voor ze geen verassing; mischien, tippen ze gewoon op de mensen;die mischien vrede boven wereld heerschappy verkiezen.


> Of te stom om te begrijpen dat zij en die andere groepering ook nog wat hebben af te rekenen met de andere moslimgroepering die hun alteid met de hulp van die Bible-belters heeft onderdrukt en uitgemoord.


Wat zij elkaar aan doen? dat hoeven wij, niets meer doen, als Kafirs zijn wij de ultimo vijanden van de islam.Niet alleen de Amerikanen.  :zwaai:  


> Maar dank zij die opper Bible-belter worden de rechten van de helft van de bevolking daar- de vrouwen dus- met minstens tien jaar terug gedraaid.


 Liever dat het daar gebeurd; als hierbij ons; niet te denken, dat onze kafir meiden onder de islam zouden moeten leven.Daar zijn het hun eigen vrouwen en dochters, als ze; ze liever als een zoort slaven willen behandelen dan is dat hun probleem; onze probleem is het, onze dochters en vrouwen; dat ze niet onder deze moslim recht; komen te staan..


> Nog een vraagje, hoeveel Vietnammese jihaddies kwamen na dat Amerikaans debakel ons hier het leven zuur maken?


een ander vraag zinds wanneer zijn de Vietnamesen Moslims geworden? of zinds wanneer hebben Budhisten Jihadi's ?  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ook in Iraq zitten de Chinesen alllang.Dus geen zorg , ook bij ons gaat het heel erg duur worden auto te rijden, als wij niet wat anders gaan uitvinden.Ik kan me voorstellen dat steden zo als Falluja (Waar,de teroristen het zeggen hebben , het daar tamelijk kapot is ; dus ook in BaghdadMaar dat is niet de meerderheid van de Iraqesen, zo te zien . Ik had gedacht dat ze allemaal de Amerikanen zullen aflenen.Ze zijn Kafirs.En moslim door Kafirs befrijdt? ondenkbaar.   Oh ja eerst zijn de Amerikanen de sterkste Westelijke Kafir macht in deze wereld;Erg lastig als je een Kalifaat , als doel hebben wil.ten tweede :"Ook wij zijn Kafirs,maar dat is weer te moeilijk om, te begrijpen, voor sommigen onder ons.  Of ik het woord Shiiet begrijp of niet is voor mij echt worst.Ik geloof dat de Amerikanen wel degelijk weten dat de Shiieten geen seculiere staatsvorm accepteren ; maar dat gedt ook voor Sunieten; Dat is voor ze geen verassing; mischien, tippen ze gewoon op de mensen;die mischien vrede boven wereld heerschappy verkiezen.Wat zij elkaar aan doen? dat hoeven wij, niets meer doen, als Kafirs zijn wij de ultimo vijanden van de islam.Niet alleen de Amerikanen.  Liever dat het daar gebeurd; als hierbij ons; niet te denken, dat onze kafir meiden onder de islam zouden moeten leven.Daar zijn het hun eigen vrouwen en dochters, als ze; ze liever als een zoort slaven willen behandelen dan is dat hun probleem; onze probleem is het, onze dochters en vrouwen; dat ze niet onder deze moslim recht; komen te staan..een ander vraag zinds wanneer zijn de Vietnamesen Moslims geworden? of zinds wanneer hebben Budhisten Jihadi's ?   *




Zalig zijn de arme van geest heer
maar houd ze ver van hier!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Zalig zijn de arme van geest heer
> maar houd ze ver van hier!*


 Dus niet eens hier voor heb je een antwoord daar bij zijn het allemaal antwooren op jouw opmerkingen.  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dus niet eens hier voor heb je een antwoord daar bij zijn het allemaal antwooren op jouw opmerkingen.   *



Antwoorden? Dat zou je willen.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Ilsendra_ 
> *Ben even niet geweest, maar ik heb geloof ik niet veel gemist...  Behalve natuurlijk wat opmerkingen over uithuwelijkingen en moordaanslagen binnen de Islam.
> 
> Remco, die dialoog is er inderdaad... Jammer alleen, dat we weinig oplossingen hebben gevonden voor de omgang tussen moslims en niet-moslims in het dagelijks leven.
> Op natuurlijk het uitje naar de KFC na...
> 
> Ik kan me je ergering goed voorstellen (of lievergezegd: ik voel het ook nogal eens). Maak je niet druk om sommige scherpe opmerkingen. Dat kan iedereen eens gebeuren. Het gaat erom dat je in ieder geval openstaat voor onze multiculti samenleving en je best wilt doen om onze samenleving gezond te houden (of te maken).
> 
> Bedankt!*


Jij ook bedankt. Heb ik niks aan toe te voegen.  :duim:  Behalve dat je ook erg je best hebt gedaan. Maar dat kippetje staat. 

Groetjes Remco

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dus niet eens hier voor heb je een antwoord daar bij zijn het allemaal antwooren op jouw opmerkingen.   *


Sinterklaas is er weer, snel je schoen zetten.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Sinterklaas is er weer, snel je schoen zetten.*


 Als ik jouw bijdragen volgt; geloof je nog steeds vast daar aan geloof ik  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :schok:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Als ik jouw bijdragen volgt; geloof je nog steeds vast daar aan geloof ik     *


Ik geloof niet, weet je toch? 

Maar een vraag. Moet jij niet naar school?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik geloof niet, weet je toch? 
> 
> Maar een vraag. Moet jij niet naar school?*


Nee ik ga nu lekker eten voeder tijd. daaaaag

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Nee ik ga nu lekker eten voeder tijd. daaaaag*


Even lekker aan de trog?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Even lekker aan de trog?*


 Ja een uurtje of zo ben ik weer terug daaaag

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ja een uurtje of zo ben ik weer terug daaaag*


Je kan beter je brood meenemen naar school.

----------

